# Oil vendors



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

I just order it online from a GM direct source (there are plenty of them on the net). I paid about $75 for a case(12 qts.) delivered of GM dexos 2 oil and got the filters from rockauto. I could not find it at any parts stores around me that stocked any dexos2 certified. GM brand was the cheapest I could find believe it or not. Took about a week to 10 days to get .


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

smallheadz said:


> I just order it online from a GM direct source (there are plenty of them on the net). I paid about $75 for a case(12 qts.) delivered of GM dexos 2 oil and got the filters from rockauto. I could not find it at any parts stores around me that stocked any dexos2 certified. GM brand was the cheapest I could find believe it or not. Took about a week to 10 days to get .


you get what you pay for


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> you get what you pay for


It's looking like it will be the AMS unless one of my contacts can get me the Valvoline at a reasonable price. My guy quoted me the AMS at just barely more than oem Dexos2. Im not looking for the cheapest thing, just a decent synthetic without spending as much on the shipping as the oil.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

you won`t go wrong with amsoil but the techs at amsoil rec the mid saps 5/40.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

oilburner said:


> you won`t go wrong with amsoil but the techs at amsoil rec the mid saps 5/40.


The 5W-30 low saps is a really thick 30 weight coming in with a cSt 100C viscosity of 12.2. The SAE-40 scale starts at 12.6. It is very close to the mid saps 5W-40. The lower SAPS content however will further reduce DPF clogging and improve DPF life, and the additive package should be suitable for the relatively light duty of this 2.0T. Both should perform admirably. 

Given a performance over price approach that AMSOIL has taken with products since they started in 1972, I would trust either of these to provide more bang for the buck than any other competing product.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I, and a few others on the board, run Total Quartz INEO MC3 5w30 dexos2 registered synthetic oil. 

I went with this primarily because it is a dexos2 registered product in the recommended viscosity. Plus, after some negotiation I was able to score a group buy through the distributor. I have cases of the stuff in my basement. 

Everyone has an opinion on oil. And I don't want to start any arguments here or bruise any relationships. But here is my opinion. 

Amsoil probably makes the best oils available on the retail market - but none are dexos2 registered in the recommended viscosity. So I had to find something else. 

Mobil 1 has been in all of my previous internal combustion engines, including snow thrower and lawnmower. But they too don't have a dexos2 registered product in the recommended viscosity. So I had to find something else. 

The GM oil is dexos2 registered and in the correct viscosity, but it is a semi-synthetic - and a member here raised a lot of anxieties and haram scarem 18 months ago about using it. So I had to find something else. 

Thats is how I settled on the Total product. They used to market their oils under the Elf brand and are highly active in F1 racing.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I used the Total Quartz until my last oil change then I switched to the Amsoil 5W30. Testing shows the Total Quartz to be a good extended interval oil. I will post my test results with the Amsoil when I get about 15000 miles on it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Any low-mid saps oil in the 5w30 to 5w40 range with a hths of 3.5 or higher is what you want in your engine. also any oil meeting mercedes benz's current diesel spec which is more difficult to meet then dexos2 is an excellent choice as well....


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I use total Quartz also.


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

If Amsoil, Euro 5w40 or 5w30 flavors, is the easiest to get a hold of that may be the best route. They're not that many Dexos 2 _*licensed*_ oils stateside, especially a quality one. Unfortunately, online is where we have to shop. As far as oils, Amsoil Euro, Motul 8100 X-Clean, Total Quartz, and Ardeca SYNTH-DX and SYNTH-BT are available online. All of these oils carry multiple mfr. VW, MB recommendations, shoot even Amsoil Euro 5w40 is officially on the Mercedes Benz MB229.51 recommended oil list. 

Overall, without any discounts/member pricing, you're looking at anywhere from $38 - $65 online for quality Dexos 2 oil without oil filter and shipping costs. Also if you can't find Dexos 2, any oil meeting ACEA C3-10 and mid-saps should be fine. If you're close to a NAPA auto store, maybe talk to them about euro oils they can order for you to avoid shipping costs. However due to GM's marketing of the Cruze diesel, I don't think we'll see any improvement in oil availability any time soon due to the specifics of the Dexos 2 licensing. Which is another topic in and of itself. 

Also, if oil analysis is something you'd want to do, a small investment in an oil analysis pump will become very handy.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I suspect that the 2.8 Duramax will call for dexos2 oil. 

If this is the case, then the demand for it will increase exponentially.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

If you look at the overall operating costs of a car, the cost difference between oil brands and shipping/picking up are almost negligible.

I personally would set aside the cost portion of the argument, do your research and pick a good oil that you like for whatever reason, has whatever certs make YOU feel warm and fuzzy inside, and make your move.

Unless one oil literally costs twice what another does I don't think it's worth too much concern... the BITOG forum is full of people who get-off on saving $2 on a jug of oil 1-2 times per year, or question someone else's choice in oil over similar amounts. Spread out as a cost-per-mile, it's noise. My humble opinion.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

+1.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tomko said:


> I suspect that the 2.8 Duramax will call for dexos2 oil.
> 
> If this is the case, then the demand for it will increase exponentially.


It is worth noting, GM's dexos specifications are not viscosity-specific. You can get a dexos2 oil in a 5W-40 and a dexos1 oil in a 5W-20.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It is worth noting, GM's dexos specifications are not viscosity-specific. You can get a dexos2 oil in a 5W-40 and a dexos1 oil in a 5W-20.


Yes, GM requires you to have the viscosity correct, and recommends you have the correct Dexos certification, in that order.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I suspect that Duramax can run on dexos2 - but that it wasn't specified for supply issues. 

We, on the other hand, are such a small segment of 9,000 units to date, that we could be supplied.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I think the duramax could run on dexos2 babied as a daily driver but if its used like it's designed for (towing,etc) Im not so sure the dexos2 spec is stout enough. Just my speculation...


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm just going to use the AC Delco dexos2 from the dealer at $5.33 a qt for the first two oil changes. I'll take a sample and send it off to see how thing are going.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Thats is how I settled on the Total product.


----------

